# derby trial?



## jim15162 (Dec 12, 2010)

If my pups were born May 22 2010 when and where can i enter a derby trial?


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

AKC trials, the derbies are usually held within the club, meaning club members compete. Midwest association may be different. I believe there are 3 active midwest clubs in lower michigan.

Northern Mi Large Pack, each club will hold a club derby then there's a championship derby in June. 

I believe most clubs welcome new members.

Now UBGF, I'm not sure, only club I know of is very restrictive about new members , and I'm sure they too have a club derby.

ARHA and UKC, I want to say they don't have derbies. 

Get a Better Beagling Magazine, there are usually some derbies advertised, mostly out of state. Also look at the Mid West Beagle Gundog Association web site.

Depends on the 'type' of dog you have.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jim15162 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------

